# Goldfische einsetzen



## BerndD (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Name ist Bernd und bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Gartenteich usw. Ich habe mir einen Teich gebaut und der ist jetzt soweit fertig. Wasser ist schon über 2 Wochen drin. Filteranlage läuft genauso lang. Jetzt kommt meine Frage. Wie setze ich Goldfische richtig ein.
Vor jahren hatte meine Tochter ein Aquarium und bei dem mußte man die Fische, die man einsetzen wollte, noch mit dem Plastikbeutel ins Wasser des Aquariums legen.
Für nützliche Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Ist beim Teich ähnlich.

Die Fische im Beutel ins (aufs) Wasser legen, nach 30-40 Minuten immer ein wenig Teichwasser in die Tüte geben und alle 10 Minuten wiederholen. So mach ich das immer.


----------



## BerndD (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Danke schon mal Markus. Dann lag ich ja schon richtig. Ist das beim Teich wohl auch so!


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

hallo bernd :willkommen im forum 

2 wochen ist sehr grenzwertig, besser wäre es einen oder zwei monate zu warten mit fischeinsatz.
wenn du sie nun aber schon hast, messe täglich den nitritwert, stichwort nitritpeak. nitrit ist giftig für fische und du willst ja bestimmt auch nicht, dass sie in kurzer zeit bauch-oben-schwimmen :?


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Hallo Bernd,
der Filter sollte schon mal ein paar Wochen laufen.
Wenn es erst mal wenig sind und du nicht viel fütterst ist das bei dem Volumen vorher in Ordnung.

Das mit den Beuteln ins Wasser hängen kann man sich sparen, wenn man erst einsetzt, wenn die Temperatur im Teich so ist, wie im Händlerbecken. 15° auch Nachts sollten es schon sein.
Dann gleich Wasser vom Teich rein. Die Temperaturdifferenz sollte nicht höher als 3° sein.


----------



## BerndD (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Danke Jörg für den Tipp. Die Fische werd ich erst nächstes WE bekommen. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## BerndD (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Hab jetzt meine Sarasas schon 3 Wochen im Teich und siehe da, Nachwuchs hab ich auch schon! Dann muß ich ja gute Wasserwerte haben.
Gruß Bernd
Bild kommt noch!


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

Hallo Bernd,

nicht das Du jetzt enttäuscht bist, aber Fischnachwuchs - insbesondere bei Goldfischen und ihren Verwandten - ist keine Anzeige für gute Wasserwerte. Die kannst Du nur mit entsprechenden Tests herausfinden. 
Es zeigt höchsten an, dass die Wasserwerte noch nicht so schlecht sind, dass die Fische Kieloben schwimmen. 

Bei eine so jungen Teich solltest Du unbedingt den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24/]Nitrikpeak[/URL] im Auge behalten.


----------



## BerndD (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische einsetzen*

nemmt mir doch nicht allen mut. Hier ist ein Exemplar


----------

